# Maybelline Colorshow Nail Lacquer



## Playedinloops (Jun 27, 2012)

I saw an ad for this in allure, so I've looked a little further into it. Anyone try it? They have 40 shades, but none of them seem to unique to me. Looks like it retails around 3-5 dollars. If it's decent, it might be worth it for people new to polish loving who need to get some basic colors. 

I haven't seen them in person yet, though. Anyone have any input?

If you have blippar on your smart phone you can try the shades on, which is kind of fun.


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice array of colors.  Wonder if the formula is good?


----------



## diana16 (Jul 27, 2012)

I actually own a couple and so far i love them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at walmart they are 2.97. Right now i have on pink chiffon, some of them do require you do to about 3 coats but some of them have a good formula


----------



## onthecontrary (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought one at Target for $2.99 and will not be buying more. Took 3 coats to get an even application (some nails still looked sheer) and they chipped the same night, even with top coat. It's a shame because a lot of the colors were fun.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 27, 2012)

Interesting. The colors do look really fun and pretty, but I do definitely want to wait to read some reviews on them before I purchase. Of course, if they really are only $3, then if they turn out to be a major fail it wouldn't be a huge loss.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jul 27, 2012)

I haven't tried any of these yet, but Maybelline is one of my favorite drugstore brands and I do like the bright colors for summer. For around $3 a piece, I think I am gonna try these, even if the reviews aren't too good. I like the Color Club polishes, and not a ton of people like those either.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 28, 2012)

The colors look really pretty but I have had bad luck with Maybelline polish. I have tried a lot of their polish over the years and it never works for me. It usually chips super fast or is gloopy. Guess I will wait to see more reviews to see if I am willing to try them.


----------



## onthecontrary (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting. The colors do look really fun and pretty, but I do definitely want to wait to read some reviews on them before I purchase. Of course, if they really are only $3, then if they turn out to be a major fail it wouldn't be a huge loss.


 Yeah, it's a shame the formula isn't better because I would have boughten a ton more at that price! I've had a surprising amount of luck with Sinful Colors ($0.99-$1.99 depending what store). If I used a good topcoat like Seche Vite, I can get almost a full week's wear without chipping! The brush is kind of terrible, but nothing a little trimming can't take care of.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jul 28, 2012)

I have had great luck with the staying power of this polish. I have worn it for about a week without chipping. I think it really depends on your nail. But for only 3 buck i would say it is definitely worth  a try.


----------

